# E36 m3 [hardest thing to find]



## rdMPOWER (Apr 16, 2003)

I have been looking for a widebody kit made by Iding Power. I've been told this body kit is no longer available but I like it so much I wont give up looking. If anybody knows anything about how I can obtain one of these PLEASE let me know.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I pray you never find it.

Please don't inflict that on your car.


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> I pray you never find it.
> 
> Please don't inflict that on your car.


:rofl:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

Please don't do that to your E36. If there's one thing that's should be less difficult to find, it's an unmolested E36 M3. But you guys keep f*cking them up with cheesy-a$$ body kits and chromies and sh*t.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> I pray you never find it.
> 
> Please don't inflict that on your car.


 :thumbup:


----------



## dawgbone (Nov 19, 2004)

rdMPOWER said:


> I have been looking for a widebody kit made by Iding Power. I've been told this body kit is no longer available but I like it so much I wont give up looking. If anybody knows anything about how I can obtain one of these PLEASE let me know.


I would exspect that kinda of critisism from this crowd :rofl: ...These guys aren't much into beauty mods...Purest if you will...Try a more aggressive crowd like http://www.m3registry.com/ or http://forum.e46fanatics.com/index.php? Alot of the guys and gals over there are big into all kinds of mods...I too am looking for an e36 to butcher..but can't find one for what I want to pay..I don't care about mileage, interior, or paint..I had one years ago, over-revved(like an idiot)and threw a rod through the block, and sold it as it was on the spot...Man I was retarded...But e36 is getting older..so yeah..force induce the sucker, get the wide body to cover up the rubber you'll need to accomodate the HP and outperform an e46 out on the track..Amen brother


----------



## AC Schnitzer (Mar 7, 2004)

Nice man I hope you find it. You go ahead and make YOUR car the way YOU want it!! I'm working on my widebody for the past three months, hopefuly it will be done by the end of March!

Good luck man,
Chris.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

dawgbone said:


> I would exspect that kinda of critisism from this crowd :rofl: ...These guys aren't much into beauty mods...Purest if you will...Try a more aggressive crowd like http://www.m3registry.com/ or http://forum.e46fanatics.com/index.php? Alot of the guys and gals over there are big into all kinds of mods...I too am looking for an e36 to butcher..but can't find one for what I want to pay..I don't care about mileage, interior, or paint..I had one years ago, over-revved(like an idiot)and threw a rod through the block, and sold it as it was on the spot...Man I was retarded...But e36 is getting older..so yeah..force induce the sucker, get the wide body to cover up the rubber you'll need to accomodate the HP and outperform an e46 out on the track..Amen brother


 If someone gets a wide body kit a la PTG, so that they can actually take the car out on the track, I have no problem whatsoever.

But this guy is very clearly not tryign to build a track car.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> I pray you never find it.
> 
> Please don't inflict that on your car.


:stupid:


----------



## dawgbone (Nov 19, 2004)

Pinecone said:


> :stupid:


Aahh, It's all about what you're in to...Some people are into motorsport, some just want to look good(attracts the girlies), some want the fastest, most powerful car out on the street to compete with all the cheesy-a$$ body kits and chromies bling bling rice crap... Regardless, the guy was only asking for some help...He just came to wrong place.....I guess...My guess is that, he might be a new e36 owner, and realized that allot more people in his town own E36 M3's than he thought, now he needs to be different(no offense RDPOWER)...I say ditch the wide body idea and invest in HP...it would impress me more if you were to smoke me off of a red light, than a half (_!_)'ed body kit and bling bling wheels..Good luck with it though...


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Good luck. Iding Power was a Japanese tuner that disappeared almost 10 years ago.


----------

